# wine-1.1.26,1 and missing library jpeg.10



## ter2007 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am running FBSD 7-2, and tried to install wine-1.1.26,1 on a fairly clean system.

I get the error:


```
===>   Returning to build of wine-1.1.26,1
Error: shared library "jpeg.10" does not exist
*** Error code 1
```


Can anyone explain this to me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ProFTP (Jul 21, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5687


----------

